# Shooting pains up and down my left arm/chest



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

what comes to mind?

last sunday, it started outta nowhere and i had a hard time breathing. my mom wanted to bring me to the hospital, but i know the bill would've killed me (and her), so i told her i was fine.

it happened a few weeks before that, but not as much, and hasn't happened since.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 24, 2006)

Sometimes people mistake heart pains for panic and anxiety attacks so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 24, 2006)

Jennifer... when you can, you should definitely have this checked out. Do you not have benefits through Sephora? Something like this shouldnt happen to someone your age.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

outta nowhere, though? i guess i'll look into it. i didn't think i ever got those. thanks!

i don't because i'm seasonal (for now), so it hasn't kicked in yet til i get the permanent position in january.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 24, 2006)

I used to get these when I got stressed out. Doing Yoga and learning how to take deep, relaxing breaths every time I would start to get stressed out alleviated anything.

I would say, though, to have this checked out ASAP. Just go to the doctor and tell them the monetary situation and that you need a payment plan, but you want to have this looked into. I went to the doc and my heart and all was fine...no palps, nothing like that...so it was stress (being that it was so infrequent and only when I was stressted out).


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i was thinking stress, too, because i had a big day ahead of me the day after it happened, so it makes sense. thanks!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 24, 2006)

I would definitely get it checked out as soon as possible. It's probably nothing at your age, but it would still be good to check.


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

it could even be gas pains some times people mistake those for more serious things cause it feels the same


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 24, 2006)

Never neglect your health get it checked out, even if you have to do a payment plan.....


----------



## Marisol (Nov 24, 2006)

Was this before you were leaving on vacation?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 24, 2006)

I've had the same thing happen and it was stress related in my case, too.

I would definitely have it checked out just to be on that safe side.


----------



## Thais (Nov 24, 2006)

Jen, from a medical standpoint, it is impossible to know what these symptoms represent just by reading your brief description. If you are still having it or have it again, I strongly recommend seeing your doc to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## sweetcaramel1 (Nov 24, 2006)

a stroke! please go to the doctor immediately!!!


----------



## senglarz (Nov 25, 2006)

You should get this checked out..before your mother has to call 911. There are a couple of things to think about also. Are you in a high risk catagory for a heart attack? How old are you? Do you have a family hx of heart disease? Are you overweight? Do you smoke? Is your cholesterol high? Do you exercise regularly? Do you have a high stress job/lifestyle? Even if you are not in a high risk catagory, you should still go to your family doc and have it checked out. As an RN and former ER nurse, I have seen people of all ages and life styles having heart attacks. The one thing they had in common with you is denial. Its safe but it doesn't always protect us and I've seen people die because of it. I hope for you and your family, it only is stress. Just think how much better you will feel if you know for sure!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree that you should get it checked out.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2006)

I get them... From arthritis... It feels like a heart attack (as they've been described). I feel it in my shoulders too... Normally as long as I stay calm, I'm okay... I've also had them happen from anxiety or stress...


----------



## Thais (Nov 25, 2006)

You have arthritis already???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2006)

I've had arthritis in my back and chest (muscles &amp; joints?) since I was in like the 7th grade! Insane, huh? I just had pains I couldn't stand, and almost couldn't breathe. My mom took me to the hospital to see the doctor, and they diagnosed me. They ran tests for RA, but it was negative. I was originally on medication (Naproxen and Methcarbamol), but they took me off since it was an addictive combination. I could tell too when I needed meds, or when I was coming off them. I'm a walking medical case LOL! We're not positive, but it might've been related to cheerleading.


----------



## Thais (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmmmm Interesting!!!! When you say tests for RA, are you talking about ANA and Rheumatoid Factor (RF)? Juvenile rheumatoid arthritis (JRA) is not uncommonly seronegative (negative rheumatoid factor). In fact, positive RF in cases of JRA is a marker of bad prognosis. So a negative RF does not rule out RA if the clinical probability is high. Of course I am in no position to make any diagnosis from here but just thought I would let you know this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way, there are 2 different things: Arthralgias, which are pain in the joints, and arthritis, which is inflammation of the joints (pain, swelling, redness, warmth). Just a medical pearl for the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL

EDIT: I just read your post again... What do you mean by arthritis in the chest? Costochondritis? We don't need to keep talking about this here on Jen's thread LOL You can PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Nov 25, 2006)

I started having chest pains when I was about 15 and was just given a reason for it about two months ago (Im 24) . I have Costochondritis, which is sort of a reacuring muscle pull in the chest wall ( well, thats not the best way to describe it) So dont freak, it could be anything , even somthing as simple as mine. I had a pinched nerve in my left shoulder last summer which cause shooting pains down my arm. Combine the two things, and I was a little scared.....especially since I also have an extra rib which when thrown in to the mix coulda been the culprit, or so I thought. Basically it all turned out to be nothing, so Im just saying dont freak out yet, stress wouldnt help.


----------



## Thais (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Saja, just a clarification: There are cartilages that attach your ribs to your sternum (the breast bone in the middle of your chest) and also other cartilages that are in between ribs. When we say costochondritis, we are talking about inflammation of those cartilages, so it doesn't really relate to your chest muscles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Off topic: Are you from PEI? My fiancee is from Charlottetown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah i know, i was just trying to simplify it.....i dont speak "doctor" very well.....

And yeah Im from Charlottetown.....PM me your fiances name....i prolly know someone who knows him hahahhah


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks so much for your replies, everyone!

yep, the night before i left!

a stroke?! hmm...

i don't know if i'm in a high risk category for a heart attack. i'm 19. no heart disease in my family. i'm overweight. i don't smoke. i don't know if my cholesterol's high. i don't exercise (besides walking all the time). i have a stressful lifestyle, especially lately.

thanks so much!


----------



## Thais (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't worry Jen. AT the age of 19, you would never be at a high risk group for heart attack unless you had one of the genetic hyperlipidemia syndromes or other genetic disorders like hyperhomocysteinemia; lipoprotein(a), etc. I just recommend getting it checked out if it happens again ok?


----------



## senglarz (Nov 25, 2006)

At 19 you are probably in a very low risk catagory (for now). This could be r/t the stress in your life. Our body's are very smart. If the stress is too much, your body will start giving you little warning signs. If you keep ignoring these signs, they can get more intense until you can't ignore them any longer. If you can't get rid of the stress, look for ways to decrease it-even if you have to get up and walk away from it for a few minutes. Learn how to do quick 5-10 minute relaxation technique. Keep lavendar essential oil with you to smell (very soothing, relaxing scent).

It could also be costal chronditis (sort of an inflammation of the cartilage that attaches to your breast bone). It can cause chest pain, shortness of breath ect. Ibuprofen should take care of that (if you can take it). Think back if you were doing any heavy lifting, moving furniture, carrying anything heavy on the left side. This could cause inflammation thus causing chest pain. If this is the problem-watch the lifting and furniture moving or take some Ibuprofen before doing any heavy lifting, pushing, pulling. No matter what is causing the pain, don't ignore it. Pay attention and try to identify the trigger. Once you do that, the solution will be easire to work on. :7dh:


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 26, 2006)

thank you soooooooooooooooo much!!!


----------

